# Millwrights Rhubarb/Berry wine



## millwright01 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got this all mixed on and will pitch yeast later this morning. Posting it here in case anyone sees any glaring errors I may have missed since it is my first wine from juice. Recipe is based on juice on hand and info I have gathered from all the members here.

I followed some advice from Lucs' Blog. The Rhubarb started at above 2.5% acid. I froze it in 3 plastic containers. After taking it out of freezer I thawed it for 3 hours and poured that first juice out (about 1.5 cups total). After remaining juice thawed, I was left with 1.6% acid. 

I steam juiced all my fruit so don't know how many pounds, but used gallons of juice.

This makes a 3 gallon batch:

24 cups Rhubarb juice
5 cups Blackberry juice
6 cups Strawberry juice
(at this point the juice was at .7% acid, I have no PH tester, and 1.020 SG)
Added sugar syrup of 2 and 3/4 cups water and 3lbs sugar(should have used the juice instead of water, ended up a bit over 3 gallons)
3/4 tsp tannin
1/8 tsp kmeta
must was 98*F so left it overnight
Next morning 1.060SG
1.5tsp yeast energizer
3 tsp yeast nutrient
2.4lbs sugar in a syrup made with 3 cups juice to make 1.085 SG at 28*C

I will be adding an F-pack made from Strawberry if it needs it.

Will pitch Lavlin 1118 yeast in a few hours. First batch so I'm excited about it!


----------



## SBWs (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm thinking you are missing Pectic Enzyme. With steamed juice I always add at least 1/2 tsp per gallon sometimes more. I also add Bentonite to the Primary but that's more of a like to do than a must do, my wine seems to clear a lot better if I add it.


----------



## millwright01 (Jun 2, 2012)

I did end up adding bentonite and pectic enzyme to this the same day I pitched the yeast. Thanks for mentioning that.

Fermented dry at .998. I stabilized and degassed March 2nd. It has been bulk aging ever since. On Apr 21 I added a strawberry fpack which brought SG to 1.000. I sweetened it with sugar to 1.012 at that time and tonight I bottled it. It cleared nicely. It tastes pretty good but still a bit sharp. I know rhubarb takes some time so stuck them away for another 6 months.

I am very happy with this blend so far.


----------

